# Anyone out there riding an old OCLV?



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

I have acquired a 1992 5500 OCLV. I am questioning whether I would be able ride this in the century rides that I like to do each month and for some training rides. The bike fits me well and I am not overweight by any means. The condition of the bike is good, I do not see any cracks in the frame or areas of stress. I have heard that some advise against riding an old carbon frame, but I think this frame may be ok. Any suggestions? I am alraedy taking it to the local Trek store this weekend, but they are always trying to sell me a new bike and I like this one and the other 1200 that I have. Thanks.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I rode the same OCLV frame for over 10 years and still alive to tell about it  

If your inspection detected no cracks, I would see no reason why it wouldn't provide many more years of faithful service.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I actually own a TREK 5500 that I bought new in 1992 and I have ridden it almost everyday since then with no evidence of cracks or fatigue/failure.


----------



## MANTEIGA (Sep 26, 2008)

*...*

raced my 97 a few weeks ago
about 80km...


surprised the #@$% out of me 
how solid it still was...?!
600 series still shifts perfect...


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Not sure about how old, but I see them all the time. I see them more than any other Trek in fact...


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

jsedlak said:


> Not sure about how old, but I see them all the time. I see them more than any other Trek in fact...


Same here. Here in Santa Monica CA, I see so many USPS era 5000 series OCLV frames on the road and in the shop for maintenance. They have a solid rep here. I only road mine for 1 year, and it was solid.


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

*1999 OCLV still going strong*

I've a USPS livery OCLV (1999? last year with 1" headset) and it's in weekly use - feels great, still going well, no problems


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I have a 1991-2 Trek 2100 that is still solid and a 1999 Y foil that is still my every day ride. No problems, ever.


----------



## HSalas (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a '92 5200 that mostly draws roller duty these days, but once in a while, I take it out for some fresh air. Still rides just fine, but I did upgrade it to Ultegra-10 a few years back...


----------



## mike01 (May 16, 2009)

atimido said:


> I have acquired a 1992 5500 OCLV. I am questioning whether I would be able ride this in the century rides that I like to do each month and for some training rides. The bike fits me well and I am not overweight by any means. The condition of the bike is good, I do not see any cracks in the frame or areas of stress. I have heard that some advise against riding an old carbon frame, but I think this frame may be ok. Any suggestions? I am alraedy taking it to the local Trek store this weekend, but they are always trying to sell me a new bike and I like this one and the other 1200 that I have. Thanks.


I built mine up last winter and have been riding it all season long without any problems.
Mine is a 94 I believe. Seems very well constructed and sturdy as far as I can tell.


----------



## sandiegosteve (Mar 29, 2004)

My 5200 '96 (seems young in here) treats me very well.
Frame, brakes, front derailleur, headset and fork are all original; everything else was replaced/upgraded.
It sees close to 2000 miles/year.


----------

